# No internet



## kopi

Since my Router broke I have temporarily connect my PC directly to modem via ethernet cable. Internet and conncetion worked, but than I have some problems and type ipconfig/release and /ipcong renew and /ipconfig flushdns in cmd line. Now inthernet does not work any more. I restarted computer, try renew again, look for DCP client but nothing does not work. What can I do? Thanx for answers.


----------



## Geoff

What problems did you have before running the ipconfig commands?  Have you tried restarting your modem?


----------



## kopi

I tried to use cable for TV, but in did not worked, that is why I tried ipconfig commands. I did not restart modem, because I think the problem is with computer, since cleary the ipcofig comadnas did this and the internet on other computer connected to this modem works alright.


----------



## Cromewell

Are you sure your modem is running a dhcp service? Sounds like it isn't.


----------



## kopi

I restarted the modem, and connection works now for some short time that in stops. If I restart computer it works again for short time(copuple of minnutes) that in stops.
I think my modem is running a dhcp serivice, how can I check? But like I said other computer connceted to this modem works fine.


----------



## Cromewell

If you are getting an IP then it's probably fine. most likele 192.168.1.10 or something similar. 169.254.x.x is an automatic private and means no IP was assigned.

I'm thinking DHCP issue since you originally say that you had some problems then released and renewed your IP after which nothing worked. It seems the most likely issue. Does your ISP provide support configuring your modem?


----------



## johnb35

Cromewell said:


> If you are getting an IP then it's probably fine. most likele 192.168.1.10 or something similar. 169.254.x.x is an automatic private and means no IP was assigned.
> 
> I'm thinking DHCP issue since you originally say that you had some problems then released and renewed your IP after which nothing worked. It seems the most likely issue. Does your ISP provide support configuring your modem?



He is saying that other computers connected to the modem work fine.  My guess is an issue with the pc.itself.


----------



## kopi

Yes I think the probem is with pc. What is esspecialy stangae is that, when I restarted modem it started to work for short time(a cuple of minustes) and when I restart computer it works again for some short time. Does anyboldy have idea why this is hapening?


----------



## johnb35

Have you tried reinstalling windows or even updating the lan driver?


----------



## kopi

No, is it likely that any of the above will fix problem? Does reinstaling delete all files or live them?


----------



## johnb35

Reinstalling windows fresh will delete everything, personal files and all installed programs.  You could also have malware on your system.  Just weird that it works for a bit and then stops. You can try scanning your system with using the following procedure and post the logs.

1.

Please download* AdwCleaner* by Xplode onto your Desktop.



•Please close all open programs and internet browsers.
•Double click on adwcleaner.exe to run the tool.
•Click on Scan.
•After the scan you will need to click on clean for it to delete the adware.
•Your computer will be rebooted automatically. A text file will open after the restart.
•Please post the content of that logfile in your reply.
•You can find the logfile at C:\AdwCleaner[Sn].txt as well - n is the order number.

2.

Please download *Junkware Removal Tool *to your desktop.

•Shutdown your antivirus to avoid any conflicts.
•Very important that you run the tool in this manner:
Right-mouse click JRT.exe and select Run as administrator
Do NOT just double-click it.
•The tool will open and start scanning your system.
•Please be patient as this can take a while to complete.
•On completion, a log (JRT.txt) is saved to your desktop and will automatically open.
•Post the contents of JRT.txt in your next message.

3.

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware * and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run *Rkill.scr*,  *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*.  If you are still having issues running rkill then try downloading these renamed versions of the same program.

*EXPLORER.EXE*
*IEXPLORE.EXE*
*USERINIT.EXE*
*WINLOGON.EXE*

But *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.

Please post the log that Malwarebytes displays on your screen.

4.

Download *OTL* to your Desktop


•Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
•Click on Minimal Output at the top
•Click the Quick Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
◦When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. OTL.Txt and Extras.Txt. These are saved in the same location as OTL.  Just post the OTL.txt file in your reply.

Then post the logs from the following 4 programs.

1.  Adwcleaner
2.  Junkware removal tool
3.  Malwarebytes
4.  OTL


----------



## kopi

Now I tried to connect it to Wi-Fi and that work alright. Just the ethernet cable is the problem, so I doubt it is virus.


----------



## johnb35

Try updating Lan driver.


----------



## kopi

I did, it says it is updated. I also use network restart option. It still doesnt work.
I also pasted what I get if I type ipconfig /all in command line.


----------



## kopi

Does anybody have any more idea what can I try to do?


----------



## beers

Your isp should be able to help


----------



## Cromewell

See that autoconf ipv4 address you have in the screenshot? For whatever reason, you aren't getting a dhcp lease. If it's working as erratically as you say, maybe your modem is starting to fail. Maybe it's the port on your PC. Maybe it's something else. Maybe the modem MAC locks (does any ISP still do that?) and that's why one PC works and the other doesn't.


----------



## kopi

I contacted ISP and thay said too many IPS are being used, and if I connect computer via router it should work and it does(wirelessly and vit ethernet cable). But than I tried again connecting it directly to modem and it still does not work. Is there any possibility that it would work like that(becauy previusly it did). I wouild like that because this cable is shared between TV and computer and TV does not work if it connected via router.


----------



## beers

You need the router to perform Nat.  What happened to the other router?  

What they were describing is the limited amount of IP addresses they provide straight from the modern.  In order to share a single address you would need a router. You're not getting q DHCP address since they already allocated the single address to something else at your house.

Just buy a new router and it will solve your problems.


----------



## kopi

Does TV need own IP?


----------



## beers

If it's a smart TV or you want to connect it to the internet, yes.

No IP = No Internet


----------



## kopi

I am assuiming otherwise no. Can I restore somehow modem that it will give second free IP to computer?


----------



## johnb35

kopi said:


> I am assuiming otherwise no. Can I restore somehow modem that it will give second free IP to computer?


Unless your modem is an actual modem/router gateway then you'll need to hook up a router to have more then 1 device being able to get online at a time.  What modem do you have?


----------



## kopi

I do not know what modem is it, it is form ISP, but I had more that two devices connected succesfully directly before.


----------



## johnb35

Just list the model number.  If you had 2 devices connected to it before then its a modem and router in one.  You don't need a second router.  Give us the model number so we know what you are using.


----------



## beers

kopi said:


> I am assuiming otherwise no. Can I restore somehow modem that it will give second free IP to computer?


Sure, get a router.


----------



## kopi

The modem model number is MIL-SM801G.


----------



## beers

kopi said:


> The modem model number is MIL-SM801G.


That's just a switch.  Do you get some kind of fiber service where they just give you ethernet as a handoff?


----------



## johnb35

kopi said:


> The modem model number is MIL-SM801G.



You need a router hooked up in order to have more then one device online at a time.


----------



## kopi

I had connected two before.


----------



## johnb35

Can you type out how everything is connected? Or show a diagram?  You must have a modem and router connected.  That model number you gave is only a switch.  A switch alone will not provide internet to 2 devices simultaneously.

Also, if you have a separate modem and router, make sure that the ethernet cable from the modem is plugged into the internet port on the router and not an lan port or the router will be basically acting as a switch.


----------



## kopi

Etherent cable is pluged intherent port of router. As for the modem, that is all there I can see.


----------



## beers

How is tv on both segments?

I'd just buy whatever your isp recommends and have them hook it up.  Networking is harder when you aren't familiar with how everything works.


----------



## johnb35

Looks like you have a modem/router combo unit and then a second router.  You probably don't have it configured correctly. Without knowing the model numbers of modem and router and how each is configured, we don't really know what the issue is. Does computer 1 have internet?


----------



## kopi

beers said:


> How is tv on both segments?



Why not?




johnb35 said:


> Looks like you have a modem/router combo unit and then a second router.  You probably don't have it configured correctly. Without knowing the model numbers of modem and router and how each is configured, we don't really know what the issue is. Does computer 1 have internet?



Yes.


----------



## johnb35

So right now, what isn't getting internet according to your diagram?  Can you give us model numbers of your modem and router?


----------



## Cromewell

kopi said:


> Why not?


Does it have 2 NICs? If not, that's why not.


----------



## kopi

johnb35 said:


> So right now, what isn't getting internet according to your diagram?  Can you give us model numbers of your modem and router?



There is only one black box and it has the number that I write before(MIL-SM801G). Router is Linksys EA6900 AC1900. What isn't getting internet is computer 2.(It does get it if it is connected via router or wirelessly)
And it probably isnt problem with too many IPS, since I had connected it like that before and it worked. The problem occured when I used ipconfig comands(release,renew, flushdns).
Today I also tried to setup a wi fi extender with computer2 and it also did not work properly. Than I try with laptop and ther was no problems.





Cromewell said:


> Does it have 2 NICs? If not, that's why not.



I do now, but TVs work fine, so I am assuming yes.


----------



## johnb35

This is very confusing your diagram shows a modem and router.  The MIL-sm801g item is a switch.  What are you referring it as?  its not the modem.  What kind of internet do you have?  DSL or cable or what?


----------



## kopi

What I listed as a modem is MIL SM801G item. It could be just a swich. Internet is optics.


----------



## johnb35

Put the router before the switch.


----------



## kopi

Where will than switch get inthernet?


----------



## beers

kopi said:


> Where will than switch get inthernet?


From the router?  The switch itself doesn't do much other than forward frames at layer 2.  The router will do the NAT for you, your hosts will do layer 2 with each other and the router through the switch.  The switch itself doesn't have any IP dependencies.


----------



## kopi

Than the TVs wont work?


----------



## beers

Get an ISP tech to sort you out, trying to explain basic networking concepts isn't going anywhere.


----------

